# Someone is dumping out my horses water!!



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

Yesterday I arrived and their water trough was empty, even though I filled it all the way up the day before. So I put in the horse and filled it alllll the way up to the top. Today i arrived and it was bone dry again. I assumed the horses drinking plus evaporation since it’s hot outside was the answer. However the BOs husbands business is on site so he has cameras set up and he called me into his office and told me he had caught one person in a hoodie coming to the barn and dumping it my horses water and my trainers horses water on camera. 

We printed out a paper that said that we had videos of them in our pasture dumping it out and it would be in his/her best interest to stop before we take further actions and we taped it on the gate. The gate was not latched closed like it normally is and if Chase or Bee we’re to bump into it, it would have flung open. 

It’s just very upsetting to me... my horses have been without water all day. This is the culprits last warning, if it’s dumped out tomorrow I’m camping out with a shotgun....


----------



## _Equine (Mar 24, 2019)

Oh yes you do that! Some people are so inconsiderate good that you have managed to catch then on camera tho!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

I'd camp out with a telescope lens. Remember you have no standing under the castle doctrine on BO's property. The landowners camping out with a shotgun: now we'd be talking! 

Do you live in a Purple Fence Post jurisdiction?


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

People are so strange... I'd definitely take action but be careful... that sounds like a weird kind of crazy, or just plain mean.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

What the heck is wrong with people?! Glad you figured it out, and hopefully the sign will be enough of a deterrent. That's just crazy.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Makes you wanna somehow electrify the trough. LOL 



*shady looking person in hoodie snnneeaakks in... This is all on security vid btw*


*Shady person looookkkks around, sees no one in sight*


*Grabs trough*


BZZZZAATTTTTT!


I don't mean enough to hurt them, but about as much as the hotwire on a fence puts out.


That would be golden.


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Makes you wanna somehow electrify the trough. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m embarrassed to admit that that was my first idea haha! I was like “well if I put the electric fence around the trough when he grabs it he’ll never come near my boys again!” Lol but I bet Chase would find a way to electrocute himself


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

ChasingTheDream said:


> I’m embarrassed to admit that that was my first idea haha! I was like “well if I put the electric fence around the trough when he grabs it he’ll never come near my boys again!” Lol but I bet Chase would find a way to electrocute himself



I wonder if you could swap to a rubber trough... then run the hot wire up under the lip? Rubber doesn't conduct electricity, but to dump a rubber trough you gotta 'git a holt' of one by getting your fingers up under the lip real good...


IDK. it might ground out though. Hmmm. I must put thought to this.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Electric wire please. The stuff they use to keep cattle in. That mess will knock you back on your butt. And if it's caught on camera that would be the most hilarious thing ever.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

What the heck what kindof person does that.. goes out of their way or to event think about going to do something malicious like that . Mal care, intentional neglect for someone elses animals . This is so scary im sure this creep will strike again. Good that your husband took proper steps with the cameras and knew something was up!! Ill follow this thread hope you fuys find out who this person is . I would Make a police statement now incase he comes again.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Be careful. This type of thing speaks of a personal vendetta, and you need to be sure they don't go further.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

ChieTheRider said:


> Electric wire please. The stuff they use to keep cattle in. That mess will knock you back on your butt. And if it's caught on camera that would be the most hilarious thing ever.


True Story: Yesterday it was 77, I admit to being absolutely beat down, did nothing, all day. I was in a t-shirt and flannel pants yesterday evening. AJ moseys up to Hubs, he loves on her from the yard side of the fence. I bring out an apple for her, one for Supes. I shut the hot wire off Friday because a lady came to pick up a puppy and brought 6 kids with her... and they were hanging all over the fence to look at the horses.

Anyway. I tap the wire with my hand... nadda. Whew. Duck through the fence. give AJ her apple.

Hubs walks down the fence to the gate to give Supes his apple... and while I wasn't looking ----- he casually turns the hotwire on. Just quietly flips the on switch on the charger. Fails to mention that until I 'git a holt' of it with confidence to step back through.

BZZZAAAATTT!

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!

It required an immediate rum and coke to keep from wanting to murder him.


So. I am fully supportive of Chasin if they booby trap that trough. That hot wire will indeed zap you a good one.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Any chance it's the same twerp who intentionally flooded Justice's stall, and may or may not have cut up his frogs? Seems like you might have some kind of nasty angry horse saboteur in your life.


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

SteadyOn said:


> Any chance it's the same twerp who intentionally flooded Justice's stall, and may or may not have cut up his frogs? Seems like you might have some kind of nasty angry horse saboteur in your life.


No Chase and Bee are an hour and a half away from that barn and all the barn girls that were harassing Justice. We have his car in the video and the girls at that barn are less then 16 yo. We can tell it’s a tall and skinny person, too me it seems like a man but I can’t tell bc he’s mostly covered. I don’t understand why in the world he’s getting a kick outta dehydrating my horses. 

I know it’s a rotten thought, but if Chase or Bee just we’re to give him a nice big kick I’m sure he’d stay away lol


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Its time your B/O call the authorities...aka sheriff.
File a report about tresspassing and what is being done as it is caught on camera...
Sheriff may be able to copy that video, blow up the car and get the plate number or identifying dings & dents...
And...this also now adds animal cruelty to trespass charges since a life substance of water is being denied to the animals...that is a felony.
This isn't even not funny but sick...
Its in the mid to upper 80's here in Florida already and really hot in the sun...even a few hours without water can be so serious.
Sadly, what started as dumping water can escalate to a lot more serious to deadly evils done to _all your horses._
_I would not tape a picture to a fence gate and think it is going to fix the problem..._
I would also be very careful about booby-trapping things with electrical current..._{although it did make me laugh thinking the response}...the lash-back could be vindictive deadly...:frown_color:_
:runninghorse2:_..._


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> I wonder if you could swap to a rubber trough... then run the hot wire up under the lip?


Barbed wire under the lip? Fill the lip to the brim with horse poop? Both?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm with @SilverMaple and @horselovinguy - best not start messing with whoever is doing this. 

Or sitting out with a shotgun. @mmshiro makes a couple good points.

BO files a report. Continues surveillance with camera. Everybody checks all the horses frequently under the weirdo is caught.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

mmshiro said:


> I'd camp out with a telescope lens. Remember you have no standing under the castle doctrine on BO's property. The landowners camping out with a shotgun: now we'd be talking!
> 
> Do you live in a Purple Fence Post jurisdiction?


Read this again please OP. Responsible gun ownership means understanding under what circumstances you can legally use deadly force, or even the threat of deadly force. 


What will become of your horses if you are imprisoned?


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Sometimes I forget that not everyone is in redneckville (where everyone knows that most people are armed so they mind their own business) and that yes, calling the sheriff would be a good idea if this continues. 

My grandma tells us a story about her uncle Jerry who was a South Dakota cowboy. One day a horse was picketed outside the house where he lived and a couple of teenage boys came over and started throwing rocks at the horse and making it run in circles around the picket. Jerry saw it and came outside. He wasn't an overly tall man but he was built like a brick wall. He laid his hand on the doorframe and bellowed: "THEM'S FIGHTIN' WORDS TO MESS WITH ANOTHER MAN'S HORSE".
Needless to say the kids lit out of there like he was actually after them.


And actually, the hot wire around the rubber trough (under the lip) shouldn't bother the horses or be dangerous as far as I know. It would give the dude a shock when he goes to grab under the lip and it would be kind of great to watch.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd be finding some place else to keep my horses. If this is the type of place that attracts people in the night dumping water, what is next? I would be out of there like yesterday!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Chain & padlock on the gate and a hot wire going over the top of the fence and gate to deter someone from climbing over it. 

Why isn't the BO checking the water every once in a while?


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Would you like to borrow some piranhas? :Angel:

You'd just have to relocate the horse(s) and substitute those shop dummies for them from horse shops. Someone like that won't be able to tell the difference with his single neuron...


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I think it's worth contacting the police on their non-emergency line and making a report. Yours may not be the only place this person is sabotaging -- and it's ALWAYS better to make a report. Even if they can't or don't do anything initially, it's good for them to have these incidents on file. And if it happens again, report it again.


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

JCnGrace said:


> Why isn't the BO checking the water every once in a while?


I always stay on top of it and I'm there everyday. She has just never really had a reason to believe that their water would be gone. She is also at work everyday and gets home after me.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd be careful on doing anything like putting electric fence under the lip of trough. They could retaliate and it could be real ugly.

I know someone who was having issues with horse's being let out. They took it upon themselves to put a stop to it. I don't recall details as it was quite a few years ago. I do remember though the price owner paid they came home one evening to a burned down barn and dead horse's. 

So I would be inclined to get police involved, you don't know who you're dealing with. They could do serious harm to the horse's.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

waresbear said:


> I'd be finding some place else to keep my horses. If this is the type of place that attracts people in the night dumping water, what is next? I would be out of there like yesterday!


True, but honestly this could happen ANYWHERE. 

Could anyone else come and check the water during the day? Any barn helpers?


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

mmshiro said:


> Barbed wire under the lip? Fill the lip to the brim with horse poop? Both?



CAT POOP! That will taint your skin with an ungodly fragrance for hours! If not days!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

rambo99 said:


> I'd be careful on doing anything like putting electric fence under the lip of trough. They could retaliate and it could be real ugly.
> 
> I know someone who was having issues with horse's being let out. They took it upon themselves to put a stop to it. I don't recall details as it was quite a few years ago. I do remember though the price owner paid they came home one evening to a burned down barn and dead horse's.
> 
> So I would be inclined to get police involved, you don't know who you're dealing with. They could do serious harm to the horse's.



While I get what you're saying, I doubt the police would give a rip. Speaking as the wife of a retired LEO and reserve deputy, I can tell you they wouldn't take time out of their day to investigate a dumped water trough.


I think asking for the BO's help is the better course of action, tbh. I also wonder if there's a way to wire or chain lock that trough to a T-post driven deep in the ground - that way they can't just tump it over and it'll take too much time to get it free to dump it... if it's a crime of opportunity and out of spite, if it takes too long to get it done, they may just quit trying... too much effort.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ChasingTheDream said:


> Yesterday I arrived and their water trough was empty, even though I filled it all the way up the day before. So I put in the horse and filled it alllll the way up to the top. Today i arrived and it was bone dry again. I assumed the horses drinking plus evaporation since it’s hot outside was the answer. However the BOs husbands business is on site so he has cameras set up and he called me into his office and told me he had caught one person in a hoodie coming to the barn and dumping it my horses water and my trainers horses water on camera.



Who is the person?


Did his cameras catch his vehicle?


Does he have any idea who this is?


If this were my property, I would be VERY concerned that someone just came onto my property and did such awful things. Not cool. I'd be getting more cameras and probably at least filing a police report so they have something on file *in case* anything else worse happens. 



I would seriously take the day off from work to hide, and wait for the person to come back...........


How creepy!!!!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

You know. Where the police MIGHT be more interested is not a call about someone dumping the trough, but the BO calling to report tampering with private property and trespassing.


Personally, if I were the BO, I'd be on this like a rash - because if word got around you're lackadaisical about weirdos or vindictive witches leaving horses stuck without water, you'd start losing business. This type of thing would be a zero tolerance thing for me, if I were the BO.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd absolutely file a report with police, even though they won't do anything. That way you have a paper trail should things escalate, or should a confrontation occur. Then, make it as hard as you can for these people to continue to do this. Set up more cameras at different angles and share on social media like wildfire. Let this get around the horse community. Someone is doing this (apparently more than once) for a reason. Horse communities are close-knit. Put up lots of No Trespassing signs. And yes, I would totally be there waiting in a dark spot and would confront them (with some backup of course, preferably consisting in several burly guys with baseball bats). 

We had trespassers on our woodlot a few years ago and police reports were filed, signs and cameras went up, cameras were stolen, we put up a gate. There was a very big 6 hours confrontation one day when my husband and I stood in front of 27 very intoxicated guys on a bachelor party with their monster trucks, ATVS, etc. wanting to cross our property. They made all kinds of threats, and it could have ended badly. We called the cops who took about four hours to come (this is very far into the woods), and came very reluctantly. DH and I just stood there refusing to let them through - with no weapons other than my camera phone which I used to record threats. It was a long day, but worth it. When they saw the cops arrive (they never expected they would actually come), the few guys who were left high-tailed it back in the woods. I think they thought we were just crazy, and they decided if we were crazy enough to stand there like human shields, then who knows what we were capable of. It required some effort, and we continue to monitor the property, but eventually, they just went away. It wasn't worth the effort to them.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> I'd *absolutely file a report with police, even though they won't do anything. That way you have a paper trail should things escalate, or should a confrontation occur.* Then, make it as hard as you can for these people to continue to do this. Set up more cameras at different angles and share on social media like wildfire. Let this get around the horse community. Someone is doing this (apparently more than once) for a reason. Horse communities are close-knit. Put up lots of No Trespassing signs. *And yes, I would totally be there waiting in a dark spot and would confront them (with some backup of course, preferably consisting in several burly guys with baseball bats).*
> 
> We had trespassers on our woodlot a few years ago and police reports were filed, signs and cameras went up, cameras were stolen, we put up a gate. There was a very big 6 hours confrontation one day when my husband and I stood in front of 27 very intoxicated guys on a bachelor party with their monster trucks, ATVS, etc. wanting to cross our property. They made all kinds of threats, and it could have ended badly. We called the cops who took about four hours to come (this is very far into the woods), and came very reluctantly. DH and I just stood there refusing to let them through - with no weapons other than my camera phone which I used to record threats. It was a long day, but worth it. When they saw the cops arrive (they never expected they would actually come), the few guys who were left high-tailed it back in the woods. I think they thought we were just crazy, and they decided if we were crazy enough to stand there like human shields, then who knows what we were capable of. It required some effort, and we continue to monitor the property, but eventually, they just went away. It wasn't worth the effort to them.


Yes, to the first bolded part. Absolutely file a police report, even if the police do not come out to investigate. You have a paper trail. 


As to lying in wait (ambush) with a shotgun or baseball bats, I refer you again to what @*mmshiro* wrote in the early comments. 


*"I'd camp out with a telescope lens. Remember you have no standing under the castle doctrine on BO's property. The landowners camping out with a shotgun: now we'd be talking! *

* Do you live in a **Purple Fence Post** jurisdiction? "*


In most US states, the justifiable use or threat of deadly force does not include the protection of property (horses or other livestock). It only applies to imminent threats to human life and limb. *If you are laying in ambush, you've cancelled out your own legal grounds for use of deadly force.*

Edited to add: In some states, setting booby traps as mentioned above can also land you in a world of legal hassles. 


File a report. Gather photo and video evidence. Publicize any identifying info you can get on the person.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The horses won’t die being without water for a few hours......my Mennonite horses get led to water twice a day, and when they cool down after work (real work...not trotting for 10 minutes)

I would be calling in a trespass call, though. No unauthorized people should be wandering about the property!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So...not sure how far away you are from Miami-Dade area...


*In the news today*, horse news of the industry it has again been some horses stolen in the night, stabbed and slaughtered for meat.
The authorities followed a blood trail of a horse who was stabbed 3 times but escaped only to bleed out and die in front of her stall...
She escaped to run home to safety, yet she died...she was found in daylight, this heinous crime took place during the night...
YOU NEED TO ALERT AUTHORITIES.._.yes, I'm yelling!!_


_The warning has been sent..._
Do nothing and invite far worse...
Maybe it isn't this ring of criminals, but maybe it is...
They indeed watch, check out what happens and by whom, and then act upon the knowledge they learn by watching what happens when situations like this occur...
I don't mean to frighten you..._but it is real, it is very dangerous and it is deadly to your unprotected horse._
Florida has a active slaughter horses for meat ring that has gone as far north as the southern edge of Ocala for their victims is fact...there are many suspected other areas, but not solid proof.
Some creeps have been caught, but not enough or others quickly replace the creeps and continue a very $$$$ profitable business selling black-market meat.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> So...not sure how far away you are from Miami-Dade area...
> 
> 
> *In the news today*, horse news of the industry it has again been some horses stolen in the night, stabbed and slaughtered for meat.
> ...


I saw the news video on this it's horrific sight to see.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

That is absolutely horrific, but it is highly unlikely someone wanting to slaughter horses for meat would bother knocking over their water trough. That makes no sense - they would just be calling attention to themselves and risk getting caught for something stupid and pointless. This does not sound to me like someone who would progress to inflicting direct wounds to horses, it sounds like someone who is trying to mess with the BO or horse owner. Thus my suggestion to make it more effort than it's worth for them. 

Then again, I don't live in the US, so this kind of violence is pretty foreign to me. I could be wrong, but this is more like mischief that will likely go away if it becomes too risky. And when I say wait for them with a few guys and some baseball bats (notice I didn't say guns), I did not mean that you should beat up the culprit, just send a clear message. Do not put yourself in harm's way though. And yes, do file a report. I don't care how stupid the cops think it is, they have to put it on file. Then you have a paper trail.


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> So...not sure how far away you are from Miami-Dade area...
> 
> 
> *In the news today*, horse news of the industry it has again been some horses stolen in the night, stabbed and slaughtered for meat.
> ...


I saw a thing about it on Facebook, the pictures and all, absolutely disgusting. When I arrived yesterday the hose was on and the water was overflowing. A huge portion of their pasture was flooded and the note we printed out was ripped up. I called the BO and left her a message and about 20 minutes later the BOs husband called me into his office again and told me he got the license plate and he called the police. I'm not quite sure what is going to happen yet, but tonight they are going to send an officer down at about 2 am to patrol the area as that is the time he has been stopping by. 

I really don't understand why this is happening, we saw his face in the camera on visit last night and it is no one we know. Some people are just crazy. 

As for the people commenting about how I shouldn't sit out with a gun, I didn't know people would take it seriously and I'm sorry. I would NEVER ever go out with the intention of harming someone, the entire situation would just end up worse for me.


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

greentree said:


> The horses won’t die being without water for a few hours.


They were without water for around 14 hours. IMO that's not ok at all. The high here was 86 degrees on the day they had no water with 100% humidity :frown_color:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Greetree said a* few* hours. Nobody posted 14 hours and Hi Temps and humidity that I recall until the last post. 


To me a few hours to me would mean 2 or 3 hours. Not taking anyone's side just an observation.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Acadianartist said:


> And when I say wait for them with a few guys and some baseball bats (notice I didn't say guns), I did not mean that you should beat up the culprit, just send a clear message. Do not put yourself in harm's way though. And yes, do file a report. I don't care how stupid the cops think it is, they have to put it on file. Then you have a paper trail.


It is unlikely that they would be waiting with baseball bats, but in that scenario
you might be bring a baseball bat to a gun fight.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would just go to the cops with it as you have it on camera. I've been having same problems with neighbor overstepping boundaries and being weird.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Your BO should file a police report EVERY TIME something happens. Water dumped one night, file a report. Water overflowing next day? File a report. Gate tampered with? File a report. No, law enforcement likely won't give a hoot about horses left without water or water overflowing, but they WILL care about trespassing. 



If this continues, move the horses. Their safety is worth more than your convenience. Your BO needs to figure out how to put a stop to this or you need to take your horses somewhere that will.


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

We just had to file another police report because when I arrived at the barn my feed cans were destroyed with 2 brand new bags of feed missing. Water was overflowing again...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Did they find out who belongs to the license plate? Now it's trespassing, theft and vandalism. 

I hope that you made sure that the feed bags weren't out in the pasture somewhere to colic the horses.


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

LoriF said:


> Did they find out who belongs to the license plate? Now it's trespassing, theft and vandalism.


Yes they did. The BO is suppose to update me soon on what’s happening, I’ll update the thread when I find out more


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I find it odd that they don't care that they are being caught on camera, maybe they think that is a bluff.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'd move the horses, even if I had to tie them to my back patio in my yard for a night.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd be loading the horse's up and getting them the heck outta there. Who ever is doing this stuff will be hurting the horse's next. MOVE YOUR HORSE'S OUT.!! Like Lori F said. If you don't you might find the horse's butchered.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I doubt that they are people who are stealing horses to butcher, they don't want to attract attention to themselves. But, I wouldn't put it past whoever is doing this to create some kind of harm to the animals. I wouldn't want to chance it.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

YOU should be the one filing the police report every time. The BO has consent for the property and your the victim and have the evidence. Courts need to see your papers that you filed a report, then your talking real damage for the criminal. Ill be watching this now. Keep us updated.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Things are definitely escalating. I still can't figure out a motive here. But regardless, I'd have this property on 24/7 watch now. Let us know how this unfolds please! Hope it gets resolved very soon.


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

After I created a big fuss they stationed an officer on the property last night. At some point he pulled up and was apparently taken into custody. He was on some strong drugs and had drugs in his possession so that is another charge he will be facing. 

I'm not sure about every detail because this is just what I was told, however, he is being charged by the BO with trespassing, vandalism, and I believe harassment but I'm not sure about the last one. 

They haven't told me exactly whats going to happen to him yet, but when I find out I'll let you know.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Good job!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Okay...I think it's time to get your horses out of there. I certainly wouldn't want my horses to be in any danger like that, I mean who knows what they will do next? Doesn't seem like they care they're on camera...has ANYONE filed a police report yet?????? One should have been filed by now........period.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

PoptartShop said:


> Okay...I think it's time to get your horses out of there. I certainly wouldn't want my horses to be in any danger like that, I mean who knows what they will do next? Doesn't seem like they care they're on camera...has ANYONE filed a police report yet?????? One should have been filed by now........period.


She just updated. A cop waited out there and arrested him when he showed up!


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Glad they got him, but I can't help but wonder why someone would do that, drugs or not.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry, just saw the update. Disregard my last post.

Good! Glad he got caught before he continued. Sheesh.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Glad they caught him.!! Someone on drugs is capable of doing anything. ..they are extremely dangerous.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

rambo99 said:


> Glad they caught him.!! Someone on drugs is capable of doing anything. ..they are extremely dangerous.



It's just so bizarre that what they chose to do is mess with horse waterers?? :think: Seems like there's got to be more to the story about why they would target that property. I'm with everyone who says I'd want my horses long gone if BO attracts people like that.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Who has the time and energy at 2 am to go mess with/harm someone elses things for no reason?

That's what I find weird, it's not the WHAT- some people are just messed up! it's the WHY?? Wtf..


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Where I work, we had a man break into the building one night. (large equipment dealer) He started up one of the machine and run it into the supports of the building, other equipment, etc. Maybe $80,000 damage there. Went outside, and the area is fenced, started a dozer, took the power line down from the side of the building and damaged the gas line. Drove down the hill thru fences into the Walmart parking lot, damage to cars, before someone stopped him. He was on drugs and had done things like this to other places. Did not know anyone connected to us. Just the drugs.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Sep 19, 2017)

I experienced random acts of vandalism similar to your situation and it escalated to terrible things such as throwing things at my animals, letting them out, spray painting all my hay, and culminated in them feeding my goats candy wrappers and grocery bags. Some of them died. 

Move your horses if the police let this guy go.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Yogiwick said:


> Who has the time and energy at 2 am to go mess with/harm someone elses things for no reason?
> 
> That's what I find weird, it's not the WHAT- some people are just messed up! it's the WHY?? Wtf..



Uppers (cocaine, amphetamines) make people do some truly bewildering things. Unfortunately, the horses were convenient targets for nightly nonsense. (though it sounds as if it might be someone with some odd grudge against the BO or someone else there.)


I am glad they've been caught, Dreamer, and your horses are safe!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

DreamerR said:


> I really don't understand why this is happening, we saw his face in the camera on visit last night and it is no one we know. Some people are just crazy.



And stupid, apparently. You have his face on video and his license plates, and even told him you did (with the note). Pretty ballsy (and stupid) for him to come back because now the BO can absolutely charge him with trespassing and video does not lie.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Whoops I missed a whole page when I last posted, weird! Glad he was caught!! As far as my previous post, yes drugs do explain it, but it's still really really weird. "Hey bud, let's go dump this water bucket!!!!! I did it yesterday and it was AWESOME!!!!" Wtf? lol.

Gotta say, playing bumper cars with heavy machinery sounds pretty fun. Much more illegal and expensive and scary from a sober law abiding citizen pov, but I can see there being a bit of enjoyment in that at least!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yay! Glad it's over.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

mred said:


> Where I work, we had a man break into the building one night. (large equipment dealer) He started up one of the machine and run it into the supports of the building, other equipment, etc. Maybe $80,000 damage there. Went outside, and the area is fenced, started a dozer, took the power line down from the side of the building and damaged the gas line. Drove down the hill thru fences into the Walmart parking lot, damage to cars, before someone stopped him. He was on drugs and had done things like this to other places. Did not know anyone connected to us. Just the drugs.



Bet the dealer doesn't leave the keys in the switches anymore. LOL


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would still consider putting a hot wire around the corral .


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

RegalCharm said:


> Bet the dealer doesn't leave the keys in the switches anymore. LOL


He doesn’t have to....I have a key on my ring that starts every piece of Cat equipment!🤣🤣


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

It always seems to have drugs and/or alcohol involved. Glad he was caught so you can rest easy for a couple of nights. Unfortunately, they don't keep them in jail forever.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

greentree said:


> He doesn’t have to....I have a key on my ring that starts every piece of Cat equipment!🤣🤣


You have a master key? That could come in handy if you wanted to try out a piece of equipment for the evening.. Imagine the parking valet's face when you pulled up to a restaurant in a 70 ton end dump and told him not to scratch it. :rofl:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We have several of those keys hanging around here too.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

most tractors of the same brand use the same key. A John Deere tractor key will start any John Deere tractor. Same with Cat, Case, etc. We sell a full set of about 20 keys that will start almost every tractor sold in the US.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

DreamerR said:


> After I created a big fuss they stationed an officer on the property last night. At some point he pulled up and was apparently taken into custody. He was on some strong drugs and had drugs in his possession so that is another charge he will be facing.
> 
> I'm not sure about every detail because this is just what I was told, however, he is being charged by the BO with trespassing, vandalism, and I believe harassment but I'm not sure about the last one.
> 
> They haven't told me exactly whats going to happen to him yet, but when I find out I'll let you know.



Glad they were apprehended! People on drugs do very weird and sometimes very harmful things, so I'm glad he was caught before it escalated to directly harming or abusing the horses (Which could have happened).


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

RegalCharm said:


> You have a master key? That could come in handy if you wanted to try out a piece of equipment for the evening.. Imagine the parking valet's face when you pulled up to a restaurant in a 70 ton end dump and told him not to scratch it. :rofl:


It's only funny if it has a waxed clear coat...


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

an end dump don't need no stinkin clear coat. LOL


----------

